# Steinhart Ocean One 39 GMT Ceramic Pepsi



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

Just arrived, Pepsi Ocean One GMT 39 Ceramic....quick photo.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Really looks great. Enjoy it man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJACKAL (Mar 2, 2006)

I can't decide between this or the Squale version. Have you considered the Squale before too?


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

SJACKAL said:


> I can't decide between this or the Squale version. Have you considered the Squale before too?


The case shapes are very different. I own both a Steinhart 39 (OVM) and a Squale 20 Atmos sub. The Squale case is very much like a classic Rolex submariner with curved lugs. The Steinhart has a more flat shape against the wrist.


----------



## danber70 (Oct 9, 2018)

Wery nice


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

There's a video out comparing this to the Rolex , I think the Stein hart ceramic colours were a closer match to the early Rolex ceramic Pepsi , over time Rolex have darkened the blue .


----------



## SJACKAL (Mar 2, 2006)

Terry Lennox said:


> The case shapes are very different. I own both a Steinhart 39 (OVM) and a Squale 20 Atmos sub. The Squale case is very much like a classic Rolex submariner with curved lugs. The Steinhart has a more flat shape against the wrist.


Thank you for the headsup. Which one do you prefer?


----------



## Bill J (Jul 18, 2006)

I for the life of me do not understand the love for the ceramic inserts. They look cheap, colors are weird and they are not an advantage in any way. I am so glad I have the aluminum insert version, to me it looks much better. YMMV of course.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

Here's an outside shot in more natural lighting...


----------



## watch4freak (May 19, 2020)

I bought this one (Steinhart GMT-OCEAN One 39 blue-red.2) for myself last December. Lovely watch. Perfect fit on my wrist. Lovely bracelet.
But alas! It is giving me hard time winding on wrist. It has several issues but the one I sent back for is winding.

- I doubt they ever used ETA movement in these watches (Hence cheaper than Marcello C, I assume).
(It must all be Sellita movements (inferior), I am not too sure of the movement quality.
Before placing order I asked for the watch with ETA movement, not Sellita
but they refused saying they don't know which one is which! I had my antenna raised at
that point but the watch was too perfect for my small wrist so I ordered anyway.)

*Major issue:*
- 12-14 hours on wrist, 10-12 hours in case (dial up) every day, discharged completely in 4 days.
Never had that happen in my other 3 mechanical watches.

*Minor Finish issues*:
- Bracelet end piece is not attached properly (one receded more than the other).
Also end piece kept rubbing against last link, causing scratches.
- Back plate slots are knives! It razed my wrist hair!
To be honest who makes back plates solid anymore?
Why not use see through plate to look at the beautiful mechanism?

They have a very good customer service it seems.
They arranged for FedEx pickup from my home.
I sent my watch back end of April, they are saying I will get my watch back
in beginning of June! Kind of a long time to wait for repair.
I do miss it being on my wrist and I really hope that they can fix it!


----------



## SJACKAL (Mar 2, 2006)

Bill J said:


> I for the life of me do not understand the love for the ceramic inserts. They look cheap, colors are weird and they are not an advantage in any way. I am so glad I have the aluminum insert version, to me it looks much better. YMMV of course.


I was resistant to them in the past when Rolex first put them out on their submariners and my sub date was one of the last batches with the 5 digit serial and alu bezel. But after a while, ceramic bezels starts to become more common and I come to like them, they are also more glossy and scratch resistant.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

SJACKAL said:


> I can't decide between this or the Squale version. Have you considered the Squale before too?


1 of the bug differences is the Squale had polished center links on the jubilee. Steinhart went all brushed I believe.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch (May 1, 2014)

SJACKAL said:


> Thank you for the headsup. Which one do you prefer?


I have owned a few Squale 1545 watches (40mm and 42mm) and have owned several 39mm Steinhart Ocean One watches (both GMT and non GMT). If you want a larger look, both 40mm and 42mm Squales wear larger (obvious by dimensions, but also case design is bulkier). If you are comfortable with a 39mm and slimmer (looking) case, go with the Steinhart. Also consider the bezel insert. For the Pepsi bezel insert, I have only seen the version with a shiny red that I personally do not like on the Squale. I also don't mind the oversized cyclops on the Steinhart and magnification that is less than 2.5x, though this was a big concern for me before having one on hand. As someone mentioned, also consider bracelet differences. I purchased the Steinhart 39 GMT blue/red on jubilee as I liked the jubilee on the non-ceramic version of it, but then quickly switched it to the Steinhart oyster which I much prefer for the ceramic version.


----------



## killdozer (Jan 11, 2020)

Good pic mate looks great on an oyster


----------



## mrcub2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

I bought the version with the jubilee bracelet the same day it was announced. I always wanted the Rolex GMT Master II with Pepsi bezel, but I'm not about to pay, at a minimum, $6,000 above MSRP. The new Steinhart ceramic model has the closest resemblance I have yet seen to the original, and that's why I purchased it. I could have bought 25 of them for the current grey market price of the Rolex 126710.

I've had it a week now, and I am pleased with it. The ceramic bezel is a winner, and the main reason I bought this watch. The colors are outstanding, and truer than those on the Rolex, where the blue has purplish aspects and red is almost orange. The Sellita SW330 movement is decent, and my copy is running at +1 second per 24 hours now that I've had it for 10 days, which is outstanding performance. The bracelet is comfortable, though polished center links would have been nice. The watch seems to wear a bit smaller than 39 mm, perhaps because all of my other watches are between 40 mm and 43.5 mm.

Things I could do without: the cyclops, first and foremost. Also, it takes a lot of effort to detach the clasp. Even aftermarket bracelets like Strapcode open with push buttons instead of using a fingernail to pry open the clasp. Lugs that curved downward would make the watch a better fit, as the Steinhart case is relatively flat.

Still, for $635 the Steinhart is a decent value and I'm pleased that I got one.


----------



## Russell44 (Mar 6, 2019)

Looks great, the clasp will ease up with use, mine has.


----------



## watcherhd (Jan 26, 2020)

Bought the watch from Gnomon, got it coupla days ago. I waited a bit before pulling the trigger on this one, thought it over and... now i have zero regrets. The ceramic Pepsi bezel is a timeless classic!

View attachment 15156997


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

SJACKAL said:


> I can't decide between this or the Squale version. Have you considered the Squale before too?


Afraid not, didn't even look at the Squale model to be honest, I have since and it does look pretty good.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> 1 of the bug differences is the Squale had polished center links on the jubilee. Steinhart went all brushed I believe.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Correct mate, Steinhart went with all brushed centre links on the Jubilee which I personally think is much better as it tones the flashy aspect of the watch down and makes it more tool looking which I do prefer.

It's one of those things, each to their own I guess.


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> Dynamite Kid19 said:
> 
> 
> > 1 of the bug differences is the Squale had polished center links on the jubilee. Steinhart went all brushed I believe.
> ...


I also MUCH prefer the all brushed bracelet. So much so, I would not even want one if it had polished center links.


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> Correct mate, Steinhart went with all brushed centre links on the Jubilee which I personally think is much better as it tones the flashy aspect of the watch down and makes it more tool looking which I do prefer.
> 
> It's one of those things, each to their own I guess.


Yeah I have no problem with choice. I love they offer it on a oyster. That will be how I sell it to my wife as a totally different watch because I have the Squale Pepsi already lol.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

I received mine today. I’m impressed and I don’t understand why there is not a bigger buzz around this watch. The colour of the ceramic and the proportion are perfect. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## Rawim (Jun 13, 2018)

<Nevermind>


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

My GMT ceramic


----------



## FOsteology (Mar 18, 2019)

I believe this will be my next watch purchase.


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## watch4freak (May 19, 2020)

Well it did take them total of 5 weeks to get my watch back on my wrist again!
Alas! It came back unfixed. Nothing changed in the watch behavior. I keep it on my wrist
for 10-14 hours and still it drained in 3 days.

I hate this watch as much as it looks good on my wrist!
I am a mechanical watch enthusiast and appreciate the workmanship more than
its beauty. In this case borrowed (from Rolex) beauty.


----------



## watch4freak (May 19, 2020)

PKC said:


> I received mine today. I'm impressed and I don't understand why there is not a bigger buzz around this watch. The colour of the ceramic and the proportion are perfect. Will post pictures soon.


Check out my post in this thread. No wonder why there is no buzz:

https ://forums.watchuseek.com/f275/steinhart-ocean-one-39-gmt-ceramic-pepsi-5182809-post51739631.html#post51739631


----------



## watch4freak (May 19, 2020)

watch4freak said:


> I bought this one (Steinhart GMT-OCEAN One 39 blue-red.2) for myself last December. Lovely watch. Perfect fit on my wrist. Lovely bracelet.
> But alas! It is giving me hard time winding on wrist. It has several issues but the one I sent back for is winding.
> 
> - I doubt they ever used ETA movement in these watches (Hence cheaper than Marcello C, I assume).
> ...


Re: Steinhart Ocean One 39 GMT Ceramic Pepsi
Well it did take them total of 5 weeks to get my watch back on my wrist again!
Alas! It came back unfixed. Nothing changed in the watch behavior. I keep it on my wrist
for 10-14 hours and still it drained in 3 days.

I hate this watch as much as it looks good on my wrist!
I am a mechanical watch enthusiast and appreciate the workmanship more than
its beauty. In this case borrowed (from Rolex) beauty.


----------



## watcherhd (Jan 26, 2020)

PKC said:


> I received mine today. I'm impressed and I don't understand why there is not a bigger buzz around this watch. The colour of the ceramic and the proportion are perfect. Will post pictures soon.


Second that - this watch gets the most wrist time from my collection - scratches many itches at once.


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)

Im really enjoying mine. Get a lot of compliments on it. 

Time will tell at how durable the white coloring on the bezel will hold up. My last Marathon GSAR lost its lume triangle and I hope that the same won't happen on on the Steinhart.


----------



## Sascha_DE (Jun 15, 2020)

watch4freak said:


> - I doubt they ever used ETA movement in these watches (Hence cheaper than Marcello C, I assume).


These days it can be either ETA or Sellita (depending on the model), but they definitely used ETA in the past. Almost all older YT-reviews of Steinhart watches I found had models with ETAs in them. I'm speaking about watches with see-through case-backs, where it's easy to ID the movement. Plus there's one or two videos on YT of guys opening solid case-back models and showing the ETA-movement inside. There's one here from 2018, featuring a 42mm, aluminium bezel GMT:

EDIT... can't post links. Just search for "Steinhart reinjeguckt" and FF to around 8:00 mins.



> Well it did take them total of 5 weeks to get my watch back on my wrist again!


Err... you are aware of the current pandemic, right? I had two of mine in for repair/regulation in April too and Steinhart told me in one or two automated mails that it could take them up to 5 weeks to get the watch back to me ... and then it took exactly 5 weeks in my case, too.  I talked to a very nice lady from customer service beforehand and she had told me that they were working with a reduced staff due to COVID/the lockdown.

S.


----------



## watcherhd (Jan 26, 2020)

My watch started delaying by -15 sec per day. Question - how many seconds delay is warranty case?


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 13, 2014)

watch4freak said:


> Well it did take them total of 5 weeks to get my watch back on my wrist again!
> Alas! It came back unfixed. Nothing changed in the watch behavior. I keep it on my wrist
> for 10-14 hours and still it drained in 3 days.
> 
> ...


The movement is rated for what, like 45 hours power reserve when fully wound? The problem is with you, not the watch.


----------



## watcherhd (Jan 26, 2020)

My watch started delaying by -30 sec per 24 hrs, I think this is a warranty case already.


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

It’s magnetized. Local watch shop should fix it for free. Or you can do it yourself even.


----------



## watcherhd (Jan 26, 2020)

fracture. said:


> It's magnetized. Local watch shop should fix it for free. Or you can do it yourself even.


I have a demagnetizer - the blue with the red button - the one that they sell on e-bay, tried it - didn't make the watch any better, also my compass does not react to watch at all... I might try a demagnetizer at local watch store to be on a safe side... Thanks for an answer!


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

Hm, then it probably isn’t magnetized. Contact them in this case, but I have a feeling they won’t resolve the issue...you’ll just be without a watch for a month. Mine is running ar 2s/day, still, so I’m happy with mine.

Did you drastically change how you wear the watch (i.e. you previously wore it all day, and now it sits on a night stand all day)? There might be a big difference between positions. Just guessing.


----------



## watcherhd (Jan 26, 2020)

fracture. said:


> Hm, then it probably isn't magnetized. Contact them in this case, but I have a feeling they won't resolve the issue...you'll just be without a watch for a month. Mine is running ar 2s/day, still, so I'm happy with mine.
> 
> Did you drastically change how you wear the watch (i.e. you previously wore it all day, and now it sits on a night stand all day)? There might be a big difference between positions. Just guessing.


No -i wore it consistently for a month after buying - 24 hrs per day without taking it off and it slowly degraded from -2 per day to -30-35 per day.


----------



## watcherhd (Jan 26, 2020)

watcherhd said:


> No -i wore it consistently for a month after buying - 24 hrs per day without taking it off and it slowly degraded from -2 per day to -30-35 per day.


I don't know if a simple regulation at service can solve this - certainty hope so.


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

Ah sorry then, no idea. No bumps or drops happened, or? I’m sure it can be regulated, but it’s a weird behaviour that I’m afraid might be indicative of something more serious. But, I’m not a watchmaker. You should contact them, that’s really not normal. My old steinhart ran for 2 years perfectly within 2s/day, so what you are experiencing isn’t normal.


----------



## IBJanky (Feb 22, 2010)

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> Just arrived, Pepsi Ocean One GMT 39 Ceramic....quick photo.
> 
> View attachment 15121855


Looks great! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Russell44 (Mar 6, 2019)

watcherhd said:


> No -i wore it consistently for a month after buying - 24 hrs per day without taking it off and it slowly degraded from -2 per day to -30-35 per day.


Sorry just got around to reading this. My watch will lose near enough to 1 second a day, and if I wear it overnight it will also lose around another second. However if I take it off overnight and lay it face down it will gain back just a fraction more than I lost during the day. So as I have explained here before I keep it within a few seconds of atomic time by wearing day/resting night, until that fraction of a second gain adds up to about 3 seconds fast. Then I just wear it for a couple of nights and I'm back to just about dead on time.

So basically you may have something similar to mine.


----------



## zman8 (Aug 27, 2015)

Anyone else having a ridiculously hard time turning the bezel. Had for a while now, tried water, etc and still crazy stiff. 
defect or just the way they are? Is this common for all steinhart?


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

Mine runs as butter. I can easily rotate with just 1 finger, to give you an impression. Have you tried warm soapy water and turning it with your fingernails submerged a couple of times?


----------



## Drumsandwatches (Aug 17, 2019)

Must admit all of my Steinhart and Squale bezels are on the tight side. My latest coke 40mm Squale rotates lovely though. It seems to be a bit of pot luck for both brands. Here's my Ocean One Pepsi with a couple of changes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zman8 (Aug 27, 2015)

fracture. said:


> Mine runs as butter. I can easily rotate with just 1 finger, to give you an impression. Have you tried warm soapy water and turning it with your fingernails submerged a couple of times?


Here's a video we put together of my trying to turn it (did try warm soapy).

Should I seek repair?


http://imgur.com/gw4fhKW


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

zman8 said:


> Here's a video we put together of my trying to turn it (did try warm soapy).
> 
> Should I seek repair?
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks incredibly stiff. I've had 3 Steinharts so far and two were very easy to turn, one was stiffer, but not even close to that. After soapy water bath the stiffer bezel one became much easier to turn, though. I don't know, if I were you I'd contact Steinhart if this is something they take in under warranty. To give you an impression, I like to play with the bezel while reading, so I turn it with my thumb while holding it in one hand (same hand as the thumb), it's that smooth. It's just a fiddle thing and I like the sound I guess, don't judge me too hard 

I read somewhere that 39 mm versions are more prone to stiff bezels than 42 mm variants for whatever reason. But yours looks pretty much unusable to me.


----------



## Drumsandwatches (Aug 17, 2019)

fracture. said:


> Wow, that looks incredibly stiff. I've had 3 Steinharts so far and two were very easy to turn, one was stiffer, but not even close to that. After soapy water bath the stiffer bezel one became much easier to turn, though. I don't know, if I were you I'd contact Steinhart if this is something they take in under warranty. To give you an impression, I like to play with the bezel while reading, so I turn it with my thumb while holding it in one hand (same hand as the thumb), it's that smooth. It's just a fiddle thing and I like the sound I guess, don't judge me too hard
> 
> I read somewhere that 39 mm versions are more prone to stiff bezels than 42 mm variants for whatever reason. But yours looks pretty much unusable to me.


My 39mm is definitely tighter than the 42mm but nothing like the video, that looks ridiculously tight!! Definitely get in contact with whoever you purchased it from.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zman8 (Aug 27, 2015)

Drumsandwatches said:


> My 39mm is definitely tighter than the 42mm but nothing like the video, that looks ridiculously tight!! Definitely get in contact with whoever you purchased it from.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks all... I've reached out to Gnomon -- will report back (hopefully they live up to their warranty promise)


----------



## Drumsandwatches (Aug 17, 2019)

zman8 said:


> Thanks all... I've reached out to Gnomon -- will report back (hopefully they live up to their warranty promise)


I've always found Gnomon good, I'm sure if you share the video with them they will see you right...
Good luck!


----------



## zman8 (Aug 27, 2015)

Drumsandwatches said:


> I've always found Gnomon good, I'm sure if you share the video with them they will see you right...
> Good luck!


Well I shared the video with Gnomon yesterday morning, still no response...


----------



## Drumsandwatches (Aug 17, 2019)

zman8 said:


> Well I shared the video with Gnomon yesterday morning, still no response...


Maybe send Anders a friendly reminder. If you're on Instagram then post the video up on there and tag Gnomon and Steinhart on it. That'll get their attention verrrrry quickly but I would only do that as a last resort.


----------



## zman8 (Aug 27, 2015)

Drumsandwatches said:


> Maybe send Anders a friendly reminder. If you're on Instagram then post the video up on there and tag Gnomon and Steinhart on it. That'll get their attention verrrrry quickly but I would only do that as a last resort.


Got a response from their support... thanks everyone and will let you know how it plays out.


----------



## Drumsandwatches (Aug 17, 2019)

zman8 said:


> Got a response from their support... thanks everyone and will let you know how it plays out.


Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zman8 (Aug 27, 2015)

Drumsandwatches said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All good now.
Justin at Gnomon offered to repair or reimburse for repairs. Took to my local person and works now.


----------



## Drumsandwatches (Aug 17, 2019)

zman8 said:


> All good now.
> Justin at Gnomon offered to repair or reimburse for repairs. Took to my local person and works now.


Great news! Now you can really enjoy the watch. I've always been happy with Gnomon. I had a clasp break on a Squale bracelet after 12 months and they shipped me a new one immediately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

Drumsandwatches said:


> Must admit all of my Steinhart and Squale bezels are on the tight side. My latest coke 40mm Squale rotates lovely though. It seems to be a bit of pot luck for both brands. Here's my Ocean One Pepsi with a couple of changes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a mod or can you actually order it with these hands? I don't like the mercedes hand but this looks nice


----------



## Drumsandwatches (Aug 17, 2019)

hietsukka said:


> Is this a mod or can you actually order it with these hands? I don't like the mercedes hand but this looks nice


This is a mod. I bought the seconds and hour hand and had them relumed to match the rest of the dial and I had the cyclops removed also. Any good watch modder should be able to do this for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## economonty (Oct 25, 2016)

zman8 said:


> Here's a video we put together of my trying to turn it (did try warm soapy).
> 
> Should I seek repair?
> 
> ...


It's likely worth trying to warranty it, but I have also had pretty good luck taking a piece of dental floss and running it under the bezel to loosen it up a little bit. Combined with the warm soapy water (and gloves or a cloth) and rotating it for a minute it loosened up for me!


----------



## zman8 (Aug 27, 2015)

economonty said:


> It's likely worth trying to warranty it, but I have also had pretty good luck taking a piece of dental floss and running it under the bezel to loosen it up a little bit. Combined with the warm soapy water (and gloves or a cloth) and rotating it for a minute it loosened up for me!


Yeah... soapy water and WD40 worked. Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## jbholsters (Feb 5, 2018)

Bill J said:


> I for the life of me do not understand the love for the ceramic inserts. They look cheap, colors are weird and they are not an advantage in any way. I am so glad I have the aluminum insert version, to me it looks much better. YMMV of course.


I agree. the colors on the aluminum have depth and look more lively.


----------



## jbholsters (Feb 5, 2018)

economonty said:


> It's likely worth trying to warranty it, but I have also had pretty good luck taking a piece of dental floss and running it under the bezel to loosen it up a little bit. Combined with the warm soapy water (and gloves or a cloth) and rotating it for a minute it loosened up for me!


I put a post up with the same issue on my wifes 39MM Steiny. So the WD40 worked well?


----------



## jbholsters (Feb 5, 2018)

zman8 said:


> All good now.
> Justin at Gnomon offered to repair or reimburse for repairs. Took to my local person and works now.


What did they do to repair it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## zman8 (Aug 27, 2015)

jbholsters said:


> What did they do to repair it, if you don't mind me asking?


Mostly WD40


----------



## jbholsters (Feb 5, 2018)

zman8 said:


> Mostly WD40


hahaha, Okay thanks. I'll try that with her watch today and see if it helps.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

jbholsters said:


> I put a post up with the same issue on my wifes 39MM Steiny. So the WD40 worked well?


I used a drop of Mil-tec firearm lubrication /metal conditioner. Made a huge difference


----------



## watch4freak (May 19, 2020)

lloydchristmas said:


> The movement is rated for what, like 45 hours power reserve when fully wound? The problem is with you, not the watch.


Did you read that I keep on the wrist for 10-14 hours?


----------



## watch4freak (May 19, 2020)

watch4freak said:


> I bought this one (Steinhart GMT-OCEAN One 39 blue-red.2) for myself last December. Lovely watch. Perfect fit on my wrist. Lovely bracelet.
> But alas! It is giving me hard time winding on wrist. It has several issues but the one I sent back for is winding.
> 
> - I doubt they ever used ETA movement in these watches (Hence cheaper than Marcello C, I assume).
> ...


Using same thread:
===== This is when I received back after 5 weeks ============
Well it did take them total of 5 weeks to get my watch back on my wrist again!
Alas! It came back unfixed. Nothing changed in the watch behavior. I keep it on my wrist
for 10-14 hours and still it drained in 3 days.

I hate this watch as much as it looks good on my wrist!
I am a mechanical watch enthusiast and appreciate the workmanship more than
its beauty. In this case borrowed (from Rolex) beauty.

======== Now today =======
I decided to send them email regarding the persistent issue. It took about 5 email reminders
before I heard back from them (Covid related). I suggested changing the winding mechanism.
Finally they told me that they will need to talk to Mr. Steinhart about that!
Anyhow I sent it back. They shipped it back the next day and I was like what did they do in a
day?
Here is what I received back written in note:
Repair measures: watch inspected intensely, slightly regulated,
*on spec automatic part exchanged precautionary*, tested for watertightness (OK)

Guess what? Magic! it is now fixed. So it was the faulty winding mechanism despite
tested on spec. I don't understand what do they test? And apparently winding problem
like this can not be tested instantaneously.

But in the end, changing the automatic part FIXED the problem.
I really liked their service. Kudos.
Now this watch gets my most wrist time and auto winding is great again!


----------



## AndrewTanPK (May 10, 2021)

Got mine today ..... Woo hoo.
View attachment 15875739


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

AndrewTanPK said:


> Got mine today ..... Woo hoo.
> View attachment 15875739


The Watch Gods all raise their ale filled gourds in salute to your fine a** pick up...they give it 2 spears up!!..


----------



## AndrewTanPK (May 10, 2021)

😂


----------

